# PMV to 820 Waiting Room



## MamaBear (Oct 26, 2014)

I figured it can't only be us still waiting for what seems like forever for the processing of PMV to 820 so I'm starting a waiting room.

Our PMV was granted in April 2015, married in July and submitted our 820 application in August. In October we had a request for an Australian PC and Form 80 and have heard nothing since.

I find it amusing that with increased prices comes slower processing times lol.

Welcoming anyone else who is waiting to share their experiences.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately sounds like you are one of the unlucky ones that are taking longer. Usually PMV to 820 is really fast however a few have taken alot longer than others for some reason.


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, my PMV is granted and i have some questions about applying the next stage, Partner Visa.

1. From PMV, i can only apply PV 820 (onshore) and not the offshore PV?
2. What are the documents you all have submitted when applying PV 820? Re-submit all the documents that you have submitted for PMV (me and my partner just need change our statements)?
3. Do we have to fill in Form 888 again? Can get the same friends who helped us to fill in for PMV, to help us fill in again for PV 820?
4. Do I need to do health check again?
5. I submitted PMV via online Immi. How do i apply for PV 820 online too? Is it submit a new application? Do i need to pay the full amount of AUD6865 again since it is a new application?

Appreciate your help =D

Thanks alot!


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Recca4akaple said:


> Hi, my PMV is granted and i have some questions about applying the next stage, Partner Visa.
> 
> 1. From PMV, i can only apply PV 820 (onshore) and not the offshore PV?
> 2. What are the documents you all have submitted when applying PV 820? Re-submit all the documents that you have submitted for PMV (me and my partner just need change our statements)?
> ...


I came from PMV to 820 granted immediately upon recieving our papers that we send thru post. this are the evidence we submitted

Form 888 let other friends or family members do the statement, rather than the same person who did your first 888 to be on the safe side. They say the same friends who did your form 888 can still do the same on your 820 but we choose not to.
We submiited statement from each of us my husband and me
We submitted certified copies of the ff. My birth cert, Our marriage certificate, my husband divorce copy, his birth certificate, my income tax, his super I am the benificary, copy of our bills, my Learners permit, Our 40sp 47sp forms, copy of my statement fron the bank..the certificate title of our house both in our name. Thats all what we submitted, since we did paper application on my PMV we did the same on our 820. We paid $1145.00 elligibility date October 2018.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Recca4akaple

1/ Yes, PMV to spouse (820) is only available onshore
2/ It is up to you. Some submit just all new evidence others submit PMV with just a few new docs. Both have been approved. Yes, you will need updated statements either way
3/ Yes you do and you can get the same people if you want
4/ No
5/ It is a new application online and they will ask if coming from a PMV and you will pay $1145 + credit card surcharge.


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

thank you for your replies soontowed & Mish! =D


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope yours granted soon, MamaBear!

I just lodged my 820 last month (Jan2016) from PMV. Does applicant's nationality affected processing times? - just wondering


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mkarina said:


> Hope yours granted soon, MamaBear!
> 
> I just lodged my 820 last month (Jan2016) from PMV. Does applicant's nationality affected processing times? - just wondering


Makes no difference.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Mish said:


> Makes no difference.


Ahh ok. I thought since I'm from a high-risk country (Indonesia), it will take longer. Thanks Mish!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mkarina said:


> Ahh ok. I thought since I'm from a high-risk country (Indonesia), it will take longer. Thanks Mish!


I will give you an example. There are 2 forum members one from USA and one from Africa. The African one was processed faster than the one from USA.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah I get it now, it's their (DBIP) sole decision which ones are granted first despite nationality/country of origin


----------



## woahxd (Jul 30, 2014)

mkarina said:


> Yeah I get it now, it's their (DBIP) sole decision which ones are granted first despite nationality/country of origin


In the same boat as well. Lodged Jan 18, no response since. Anyone got
Theirs ?


----------



## Big Al (Mar 2, 2015)

I lodged 21st January......immi account status is still "application received"


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has gotten their 820 from PMV recently. 

Has yours been granted yet mamabear? I hope you get it soon!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

So, just because I am getting really confused! 

After we get married with the PMV, we apply for the partner visa 820 through the same IMMI account but click on the partner visa application, is this right?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Canegirl said:


> So, just because I am getting really confused!
> 
> After we get married with the PMV, we apply for the partner visa 820 through the same IMMI account but click on the partner visa application, is this right?


It the same as PMV application because that one is for PMV/309/820. There will be a question that asks if you have come from a PMV.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> It the same as PMV application because that one is for PMV/309/820. There will be a question that asks if you have come from a PMV.


Thanks Mish.

Will the question be for the applicant only regarding the PMV?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Canegirl said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Will the question be for the applicant only regarding the PMV?


Yep on the applicants application only. Everything else is the same so you both answer all questions. It is like a double up from PMV application.


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

My wife applied in November (2015) from PMV to 820 and we haven't heard anything yet from immigration. It was paper application.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yep on the applicants application only. Everything else is the same so you both answer all questions. It is like a double up from PMV application.


Ah ok, thank you.

I was getting confused because all the questions were the same and I thought I was filling in the wrong application.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Just wanting to share the good news that my husband applied for his 820 on 12th of March 2016 and it was approved today! We hadn't even uploaded our 2nd 888 yet, so very happy.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds good. It'll be time for our 820 application in a couple of months.

I'll start looking at the forms properly soon.
I feel that a lot will be duplicating the PMV


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> Just wanting to share the good news that my husband applied for his 820 on 12th of March 2016 and it was approved today! We hadn't even uploaded our 2nd 888 yet, so very happy.


Wow that was fast! Congratulations 

We applied 6th of February and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Big Al (Mar 2, 2015)

We applied on 21st January...nothing yet


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Hopefully you'll hear any day now


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Big Al said:


> We applied on 21st January...nothing yet


Update us whenever you get yours! Hopefully we hear from them soon.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mshaz said:


> Update us whenever you get yours! Hopefully we hear from them soon.


820 from PMV should not take so long, we got our 820 granted the same day they receive our paper application send through Melbourne


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

soontowed said:


> 820 from PMV should not take so long, we got our 820 granted the same day they receive our paper application send through Melbourne


Congrats!  We applied online first week of Feb and haven't heard anything from them :/ We're in Queensland.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mshaz said:


> Congrats!  We applied online first week of Feb and haven't heard anything from them :/ We're in Queensland.


No worries you'll get your visa granted soon, We applied last October  now busy doing my certificates and working at the same time


----------



## woahxd (Jul 30, 2014)

applied 18 jan, got the visa today! (820)


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Hyperion said:


> Just wanting to share the good news that my husband applied for his 820 on 12th of March 2016 and it was approved today! We hadn't even uploaded our 2nd 888 yet, so very happy.


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Our 820 was granted today, it took just 2 weeks!


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Canegirl said:


> Our 820 was granted today, it took just 2 weeks!


Congratulations!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Hyperion said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

My husband and I are submitting our 820 application in a few weeks' time. So nervous. I have a list of questions here - hoping someone can give some opinions:

1. When submitting all our personal ID documentations, we are just planning to resubmit the ones that were certified for our PMV. Will the date of certification matter?
2. Will we need recent passport photographs again? Or can we just reuse the ones from our PMV application last year?
3. Will we need to resubmit the police checks, i.e. the same copy that we submitted from the PMV?
4. Relationship statement from applicant and sponsor - we have both written our statements that lists what has happened with us since the submission of PMV application till now (i.e. 820 application). Will we need to attach our statements that we wrote for the PMV application as well as a reference? 
5. For all supporting evidence such as the social aspects of relationship - we provided heaps of evidence for our PMV application. 
For our 820 application, should we just add what's new, i.e. new evidence that we have after the PMV application was submitted to date? Or should we re-include everything from PMV?

Thanks all!


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Claire

I'm not sure what is 'officially required' but I can tell you what my husband submitted on his 820 application.

1. We submitted some of the same and some new ones (eg. my husband had a new passport). We hadn't had everything certified last time as it seems colour copies aren't required to be certified, so didn't have any new stuff certified this time.

2. We used the same passport photos as on our PMV.

3. We didn't resubmit any police checks and weren't asked for new ones.

4. We included our original relationship statements from the PMV and edited it to include what had been happening since the PMV application with a note to say the statement we were submitting was the old one with new stuff added to it.

5. We only included new stuff since the PMV application.

His application was approved within a couple of weeks. 



Claire100 said:


> My husband and I are submitting our 820 application in a few weeks' time. So nervous. I have a list of questions here - hoping someone can give some opinions:
> 
> 1. When submitting all our personal ID documentations, we are just planning to resubmit the ones that were certified for our PMV. Will the date of certification matter?
> 2. Will we need recent passport photographs again? Or can we just reuse the ones from our PMV application last year?
> ...


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you Hyperion! That was most helpful!



Hyperion said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> I'm not sure what is 'officially required' but I can tell you what my husband submitted on his 820 application.
> 
> ...


----------



## atgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

our 820 was granted today, 10 days after we applied


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello and congrats to those who've got their 820s already! We only have a couple of weeks left on the PMV so are rushing to get our 820 application submitted. I was wondering if any of you can tell me two things:

* Did you include your new in-laws as your own family members on the 820 application, although they are already listed as your spouse's parents? or is that unnecessary doubling up of information?

* Did anyone else find that their PMV health checks were over a year old by the time they applied for the 820? My husband's are 13.5 months old so I don't know whether we should answer 'no' to the question about whether he's done a health check in the last 12 months (technically correct) or say 'yes' and then take the opportunity to provide an explanatory note and the HAP ID.

Did anyone have to redo their health checks? I'm really hoping we don't have to do it again just because it's over 12 months since the last time. We got the health checks done when our CO requested them but now it seems we should have delayed longer. 

I did already start a separate thread but I figure the people in this thread may have recent experience of these issues.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Arianwen said:


> * Did anyone else find that their PMV health checks were over a year old by the time they applied for the 820? My husband's are 13.5 months old so I don't know whether we should answer 'no' to the question about whether he's done a health check in the last 12 months (technically correct) or say 'yes' and then take the opportunity to provide an explanatory note and the HAP ID.
> 
> Did anyone have to redo their health checks? I'm really hoping we don't have to do it again just because it's over 12 months since the last time. We got the health checks done when our CO requested them but now it seems we should have delayed longer.


When getting the PMV granted we were specifically reminded about the Health and Character dates "_within the validity of your health (20 August 2016) and character (17 August 2016) clearances may result in your repeating these requirements_."

So we ensured the 820 was applied for before the 12 months was up


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> Hello and congrats to those who've got their 820s already! We only have a couple of weeks left on the PMV so are rushing to get our 820 application submitted. I was wondering if any of you can tell me two things:
> 
> * Did you include your new in-laws as your own family members on the 820 application, although they are already listed as your spouse's parents? or is that unnecessary doubling up of information?
> 
> ...


I had to look at the application because I couldn't remember for the life of me what we did.

I ticked yes for health and provided the health ID but it had been 13 months ... oops. We had no issues and my husband wasn't asked to redo medicals or police checks. In all my time on this forum I jave never heard of anyone being asked to redo them when they are coming from a PMV.

I didn't include my in-law's under me they were included under my husband and vice versa.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Granted my 820 today!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mkarina said:


> Granted my 820 today!


What was the other information requested?



> PMV Granted : 20/05/15
> 820 Application : 17/01/16
> Request more info	: 17/05/16


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi JandE,

They asked me to re-submit the form 40 SP. They didn't explain why, but we suspect it might be an error on the file. The one we submitted earlier was filled on the computer (apart from the signature page).

The new one we re-submit was filled manually and scanned.


----------



## smallFry (Sep 13, 2014)

Im in the same boat,
PMV granted Jan
Married Feb 6
Applied for 820 in March
requested more info 19th may - form 40sp again, form 80, AFP check, supplied by 21/05
Currently waiting nervously.....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

smallFry said:


> Im in the same boat,
> PMV granted Jan
> Married Feb 6
> Applied for 820 in March
> ...


Interesting that they ask for the form 80 when it would have been supplied at PMV stage.


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

smallFry said:


> Im in the same boat,
> PMV granted Jan
> Married Feb 6
> Applied for 820 in March
> ...


Hi smallFry!

We're the same. After we supplied the additional info requested, we got the grant after 8 days! So hang in there


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Interesting that they ask for the form 80 when it would have been supplied at PMV stage.


We were also asked for the same additional information! Even the AFP check which is weird cause we've only been in Australia for 3 months. But we're not complaining as long as we get to be together and we got our grant just last week!


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Late post... But, we got our grant last week!! Just in time for our birthdays  very ecstatic and excited and happy! Once again, thank you all for the help and support!


----------



## smallFry (Sep 13, 2014)

mshaz said:


> Late post... But, we got our grant last week!! Just in time for our birthdays  very ecstatic and excited and happy! Once again, thank you all for the help and support!


Congratulations Mshaz! So happy for you!

We had supplied form 80 previously and she has not been in Australia 12 months as generally needed for the AFP check, but as long as approval comes through we are happy.


----------



## MamaBear (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't realise this thread was still around.

Update from us, still waiting lol. My hubby received a call in March to ask us to submit an updated letter about his details. Then nothing again. Last week I emailed them asking what was happening regarding our application and again no word. Hoping for something really soon, but I guess hubby is working and life is trotting along smoothly so no complaints. We head back for a family visit to USA in October so really hope to be done by then so we don't have to arrange a Bridging B visa.


----------



## Kas&Sal (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi All

I know this has been asked before and I have searched the forums but just need some guidance as I can't figure out the answer.

We received the PMV for my fiance last November and finally submitted the Partner Visa app online tonight (we got married in December in Melbourne).

So as the sponsor, 
I have attached the SP40 to the main applicant's application.
Do I also need to complete my own "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia" application online? I did this for the PMV. Is it necessary again or is the SP40 enough?

Thank you.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

Kas&Sal said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know this has been asked before and I have searched the forums but just need some guidance as I can't figure out the answer.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you meant by your own application, but I (as the applicant) just filled in the online forms and attached the SP40 under the 'Sponsor' tab.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Kas&Sal said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know this has been asked before and I have searched the forums but just need some guidance as I can't figure out the answer.
> 
> ...


So despite the answers here I am still not sure about whether my husband needs to fill out another online 40SP (Sponsorship application) or whether the one for the PMV will carry forward.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kaffee said:


> So despite the answers here I am still not sure about whether my husband needs to fill out another online 40SP (Sponsorship application) or whether the one for the PMV will carry forward.


We didnt need to do the sponsors side again.


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all. I just saw this thread and was wondering if anyone has had a PMV to 820 grant lately? We only applied for 820 from PMV on 11 October 2016 through the Brisbane office so still pretty early but just wanted to know if anyone is aware of any recent grants or movement happening? We were hoping to do some travelling over the Christmas season but it's just for holiday so we didn't want to have to deal with applying for another visa. Thanks all!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I applied for 820 from 300 on 8 Sep and it was granted on 28 Sep. Applied online from Western Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JandE's took 3 months when they applied in Brisbane in May.

I would imagine alot of DIBP staff will be going on leave soon so it will either work for or against you.

If the 820 is not granted prior to going overseas you can still travel without a BVB if you are back before the PMV expires so 17 January 2017.


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

Great! Thanks Mish...I guess we can travel after all. I didn't even think of that but you're correct as always. And Congrats Skyblue! That's super quick.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

We applied on 24th May 2016 and still haven't got a grant, six months later. We applied online from Melbourne.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Applied in Brisbane office August 25, 820 granted November 11. Almost 3 months.


----------



## lisa030 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all. I upload PMV300 visa and now i was going through the application and aaw the mistake i did. (In birth certificate detais)Instead of identification no i provided birth certificate no

WHAT TO DO KNOW??how to inform migration i did mistake??

PLEASE HELP


----------



## faellamae (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone  We lodged our 820 from PMV 300 online last November 2, 2016. We've already uploaded the usual required docs such as: Birth Certs,888,47SP,bills,bank statements,Social/financial/mutual commitment statements,pictures,joint travels,etc..
I am very worried about "Contact While Apart" . I uploaded all our past itineraries visiting each other and since I came to Australia last June, we have been living together for 5 months now married for 1 month.

Do i still have to upload more evidence of contact while apart like skype,facebook,viber?

PS:Additional information (40sp) has been requested and I have uploaded it but haven't clicked the "Information Provided" since I wanted to upload the contact while apart before I do so.

Thanks for reading


----------



## misspharmacist (Nov 21, 2014)

We submitted Dave's 820 on the 18th November 2016. Today (30th Nov) I received an email from the department to do a Federal Police Check as the sponsor. I'm guessing it is because I'm in the process of changing my name (everything besides my passport is now in my married name). Dave had not been asked to do a police check. 

In the email, it says to include all the names I have gone by, but no where during the NPC does it say to include my maiden name. I really hope I don't have to do two separate NPCs. I have included my marriage certificate as evidence, so they should be able to piece together where the new name starts.

The positive I am taking from this is that they have looked at the application and once I submit my NPC, we should hear back soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember reading that they had a change recently where the sponsor has to do a AFP now regardless of if they have children or not. It has to do with family violence.

Your husband won't be asked for a police check unless he has been here for 12 months now. I have never seen them ask for a new overseas police check for those coming from a PMV.


----------



## Selwyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> I remember reading that they had a change recently where the sponsor has to do a AFP now regardless of if they have children or not. It has to do with family violence.
> 
> Your husband won't be asked for a police check unless he has been here for 12 months now. I have never seen them ask for a new overseas police check for those coming from a PMV.


Hi Mish! Just wanted to check, for PMV application, does the Sponsor need to supply the AFP? I didn't see that in the list for sponsor when I applied on 30 Sept 2016 and therefore I didn't provide...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Selwyn said:


> Hi Mish! Just wanted to check, for PMV application, does the Sponsor need to supply the AFP? I didn't see that in the list for sponsor when I applied on 30 Sept 2016 and therefore I didn't provide...


My thoughts are no unless asked for it as the checklist says:

If your application is made on or after 18 November 2016, your sponsor will need to:
provide police checks when requested
consent for the department disclosing to you any conviction for a relevant offence.

However after you get married and lodge the 820 the sponsor will need an AFP.


----------



## Selwyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> My thoughts are no unless asked for it as the checklist says:
> 
> If your application is made on or after 18 November 2016, your sponsor will need to:
> provide police checks when requested
> ...


Ok great, thx Mish


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> My thoughts are no unless asked for it as the checklist says:
> 
> If your application is made on or after 18 November 2016, your sponsor will need to:
> provide police checks when requested
> ...


Hi Mish
I sent my application for 820 from PMV and I saw the note that said that my husband would need an AFP but now the application is submitted and paid for I can't find any reference to it. Not sure whether to go ahead and apply for AFP or to wait to be asked for it.
Your opinion? Anyone elses opinion also useful.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Kaffee said:


> Hi Mish
> I sent my application for 820 from PMV and I saw the note that said that my husband would need an AFP but now the application is submitted and paid for I can't find any reference to it. Not sure whether to go ahead and apply for AFP or to wait to be asked for it.
> Your opinion? Anyone elses opinion also useful.


If you applied on 18 November 2016 or after if you apply for a AFP now it will not delay the application. Since it is now in the checklist I imagine they will be asking for it in all cases now.


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Applied Online at 24 May from Melbourne(PMV-820) , still heard nothing from DIBP


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Any recent news for anyone waiting? We submitted on 30th November but not expecting to hear anything yet as we haven't got our marriage registration through yet.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Kaffee said:


> Any recent news for anyone waiting? We submitted on 30th November but not expecting to hear anything yet as we haven't got our marriage registration through yet.


Never say never. My husband's 820 was granted before we received the marriage certificate. Anything is possible.

From what I have seen the grants are taking anything up to a few months at the moment.


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

We applied for 820 from PMV on 11th Oct. 2016 and just got a request for AFP today. I didn't supply it because I've only been in Australia for a total of 9 months now, but hopefully we'll get that back soon and get the grant. So hopefully would be around 3 months for us. Good luck!


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

What state did you apply from, linlanae?

Has anyone aside from erksoon and myself (that is to say, my partner) applied from Victoria this year and got a grant?


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

We're in QLD.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

This is crazy how long some of you are waiting! WA must not have much to do as ours came the same month. You wouldn't think 820 would take so long considering all you really need to check is the marriage certificate (sort of).


----------



## misspharmacist (Nov 21, 2014)

Dave's 820 was granted today! (3rd Jan 2017)


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

So today we both got an email from DIBP. I was asked for a 40SP from my sponsor and my husband (and sponsor) was asked for his police check. I'm excited that this might mean they are going to grant my 820.
My question is: Can my husband fill out the sponsor form online (like he did for the PMV300) or do we have to scan and upload a paper copy of 40SP?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kaffee said:


> So today we both got an email from DIBP. I was asked for a 40SP from my sponsor and my husband (and sponsor) was asked for his police check. I'm excited that this might mean they are going to grant my 820.


I, as the sponsor was not asked for the 40SP again, for the 820 application. We did get asked for the police check and form 80 though, and got the 820 immediately after submitting both.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

JandE said:


> I, as the sponsor was not asked for the 40SP again, for the 820 application. We did get asked for the police check and form 80 though, and got the 820 immediately after submitting both.


The 40SP is the online form though right? We can fill it out with the same info he used for PMV and just update the relationship statements like I did for the application itself?


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all! Has anyone seen any movement from the Brisbane office? We applied for 820 from PMV on 11th Oct 2016, request for applicant AFP on 15th Dec and submitted 23rd Dec. Haven't heard anything since. Just wanted to know if anyone else is still in the waiting game. It's been more than 4 months now. Our PMV only took a little over 3 months!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

linlanae said:


> Hi all! Has anyone seen any movement from the Brisbane office? We applied for 820 from PMV on 11th Oct 2016, request for applicant AFP on 15th Dec and submitted 23rd Dec. Haven't heard anything since. Just wanted to know if anyone else is still in the waiting game. It's been more than 4 months now. Our PMV only took a little over 3 months!


We got the 820 the day we submitted the AFP. Maybe they will make you wait for the 820 as they did the PMV too fast 

Something was said recently about them wanting to use waiting times to ensure genuine relationships.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

JandE said:


> We got the 820 the day we submitted the AFP. Maybe they will make you wait for the 820 as they did the PMV too fast
> 
> Something was said recently about them wanting to use waiting times to ensure genuine relationships.


I personally believe it has more to do with the state you applied for the 820 in. WA seems to be the fastest from what I've seen on this forum and the eastern half seems to take months.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Applied Melbourne 30th November. See below.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

My husband's 820 visa was granted yesterday! Dated 14th Feb, a nice Valentine's Day gift from Immi. Nearly 9 months wait, just longer than the wait for the PMV at 8.5 months. At last.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lenny2017 (Feb 16, 2017)

*1005*

hi guys,

hope we're all doing fine in this waiting room.

I've finally applied for my 820 earlier this month, but Immi has come back with a BVC with a no working rights. Has anyone else been through this process?

I've applied for my 1005, for financial hardship today, as well as getting a job offer on the same day :/

Has anyone else recently applied for the financial hardship, and if so, how long did it take to get the verdict for you?

What put me in financhial hardship is this damn visa fee


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

So we finally heard from immi again yesterday and my heart stopped! I was hoping it was our grant but nope...lol they were asking for Form 80. I didn't think it would be difficult since i submitted it with the PMV application but I had saved it without the option to fill soooo....long story short. I've just spent about 8 hours this morning filling in the Form 80 AGAIN lol. It is entirely my wanderlusts fault that it took so long but oh so frustrating! It seems so silly to have to do it again when they already had the updated info but oh well. Just crossing our fingers now that they'll hurry up and grant the visa already! We're expecting our first baby in Aug/Sept 2017 so it would be nice to cross that off our list. Here's hoping! Good luck all!


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

linlanae said:


> So we finally heard from immi again yesterday and my heart stopped! I was hoping it was our grant but nope...lol they were asking for Form 80. I didn't think it would be difficult since i submitted it with the PMV application but I had saved it without the option to fill soooo....long story short. I've just spent about 8 hours this morning filling in the Form 80 AGAIN lol. It is entirely my wanderlusts fault that it took so long but oh so frustrating! It seems so silly to have to do it again when they already had the updated info but oh well. Just crossing our fingers now that they'll hurry up and grant the visa already! We're expecting our first baby in Aug/Sept 2017 so it would be nice to cross that off our list. Here's hoping! Good luck all!


Which one is Form 80? I don't remember ever doing it


----------



## linlanae (Apr 9, 2015)

Kaffee said:


> Which one is Form 80? I don't remember ever doing it


Oh man! If you did it you would remember! It is this https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

SUCH A PAIN! Took me forever because I've lived all over and had so many jobs. Not to mention all the travel. I'm hoping you don't get hit with this one if you haven't already! I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

linlanae said:


> Oh man! If you did it you would remember! It is this https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> SUCH A PAIN! Took me forever because I've lived all over and had so many jobs. Not to mention all the travel. I'm hoping you don't get hit with this one if you haven't already! I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy


Yeah it is an awful form. I started filling it out then just left it to chance. Didn't submit it and figured they would ask me if they wanted it since it's not technically a required doc to apply. So far, they haven't asked for it!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

linlanae said:


> So we finally heard from immi again yesterday and my heart stopped! I was hoping it was our grant but nope...lol they were asking for Form 80. I didn't think it would be difficult since i submitted it with the PMV application but I had saved it without the option to fill soooo....long story short. I've just spent about 8 hours this morning filling in the Form 80 AGAIN lol. It is entirely my wanderlusts fault that it took so long but oh so frustrating! It seems so silly to have to do it again when they already had the updated info but oh well. Just crossing our fingers now that they'll hurry up and grant the visa already! We're expecting our first baby in Aug/Sept 2017 so it would be nice to cross that off our list. Here's hoping! Good luck all!


I just saw this comment. I'm glad I didn't have your CO! Sounds like they've made things a bit more difficult for you. And congrats on the baby!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys, just got my grant this morning (saturday 8.30 am??). have been waited almost 11 months - 25 may to 1 April to be exact.


----------



## mhry (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi friends how are you.
What Visa May I Get?

I came to Australia a year ago with PMV 300, and joined to my partner and son who was born five months ago before i came. We did a marriage and then we apply another visa, i don't what was that, but the Immigration Agent told us we are applying a Permit Residence. We quickly received the BVA grant letter, but would be in affect after the PMV 300 expires. Luckly the BVA became in effect, and i used to check in Vevo Online Check. 
After a year, the agent called us to sign a paper, asked us nothing else. Three weeks later, i could not found my visa details through Vevo Check, and was showing error. We contacted the agent and told us he has a grant letter email, but he is in overseas and will send it to us. 
So now for curioisity, what is that grant letter? Is it 820 visa or the PR? Although now we a son and also my wife is pregnant with the second?
Please let us chat about this thing. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

erksoon said:


> Hi guys, just got my grant this morning (saturday 8.30 am??). have been waited almost 11 months - 25 may to 1 April to be exact.


Finally! (Not an April Fools Day joke, I hope.) 
When we received ours in Feb, I thought yours must be coming soon but they made you wait even longer.

Congratulations - it's such a rellief to finally get your grant!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you Arianwen,
Yeah, finally its here  hopefully we don't need to wait too long again for the PR...



Arianwen said:


> Finally! (Not an April Fools Day joke, I hope.)
> When we received ours in Feb, I thought yours must be coming soon but they made you wait even longer.
> 
> Congratulations - it's such a rellief to finally get your grant!


----------



## mhry (Feb 19, 2015)

I came to Australia a year ago with PMV 300, and joined to my partner and son who was born five months ago before i came. We did a marriage and then we apply another visa, i don't what was that, but the Immigration Agent told us we are applying a Permit Residence. We quickly received the BVA grant letter, but would be in affect after the PMV 300 expires. Luckly the BVA became in effect, and i used to check in Vevo Online Check. 
After a year, the agent called us to sign a paper, asked us nothing else. Three weeks later, i could not found my visa details through Vevo Check, and was showing error. We contacted the agent and told us he has a grant letter email, but he is in overseas and will send it to us. 
So now is it possible that we were granted a PR? Although now we a son and also my wife is pregnant with the second?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mhry said:


> I came to Australia a year ago with PMV 300, and joined to my partner and son who was born five months ago before i came. We did a marriage and then we apply another visa, i don't what was that, but the Immigration Agent told us we are applying a Permit Residence. We quickly received the BVA grant letter, but would be in affect after the PMV 300 expires. Luckly the BVA became in effect, and i used to check in Vevo Online Check.
> After a year, the agent called us to sign a paper, asked us nothing else. Three weeks later, i could not found my visa details through Vevo Check, and was showing error. We contacted the agent and told us he has a grant letter email, but he is in overseas and will send it to us.
> So now is it possible that we were granted a PR? Although now we a son and also my wife is pregnant with the second?


I have never seen anyone get PR from a PMV, this is because people apply for a PMV because they don't have evidence to show a partner visa beforehand.

IF you do get PR from a PMV then the migration agent didn't do his job properly when you applied for the PMV.

You can ring DIBP and get a password for VEVO. Just tell them that you cannot log in.

I do wonder if the migration agent has the grant email why he cannot just forward the email to you .... it can't be that hard to do that!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mhry said:


> I came to Australia a year ago with PMV 300, and joined to my partner and son who was born five months ago before i came. We did a marriage and then we apply another visa, i don't what was that, but the Immigration Agent told us we are applying a Permit Residence. We quickly received the BVA grant letter, but would be in affect after the PMV 300 expires. Luckly the BVA became in effect, and i used to check in Vevo Online Check.
> After a year, the agent called us to sign a paper, asked us nothing else. Three weeks later, i could not found my visa details through Vevo Check, and was showing error. We contacted the agent and told us he has a grant letter email, but he is in overseas and will send it to us.
> So now is it possible that we were granted a PR? Although now we a son and also my wife is pregnant with the second?


You might need to show actual visa application dates. But it looks like you have the 820 Temp visa now, and might end up with the permanent visa in 2 to 3 years time.
The 300 normally takes around 9-12 months, then you apply for the 820, and after 2 years you do the 801 permanent application which takes about another year.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

yay! 820 granted today!


----------



## loags (Jul 7, 2016)

My case has been pretty straight forward. Waiting times weren't too long.

PMV300 (Vietnam) approval 8 months after lodgement

820 (onshore) approved after 4 months after lodgement 
I emailed immigration a week before they approved the 820. Not sure if they were going to approve it anyway or if the emailed prompted them to open up my file. Regardless, I was expecting a 12 months wait.

801- awaiting eligibility November 2018

Kim


----------

